

Ask HN: Dream Device - itswitch

What would be your dream device/devices? This includes laptops, desktops, warehouses full of supercomputers, mobile phones, etc. It may even include software, etc.
======
OafTobark
I strongly prefer (and do) live a pretty extreme minimalist lifestyle. Thus
the less I own, the better. For that reason, desktops, a warehouse full of
super computers, etc... Is extremely unappealing.

That said, I love my setup now (Macbook Pro, iPad, iPhone). The one thing I
would change off the top of my head though is I would definitely disagree with
Apple's stance on merging the notebook and tablet together in a single
_physical_ device. I wouldn't mind if the back of my laptop cover was another
screen that ran iOS in a widescreen iPad mode rather than having a glowing
Apple logo. I don't necessarily need the OSes to be merged but it would be so
awesome not to have to carry two devices and having the built-in data chip
(the way iPad does) but with LTE would be nice.

Aside from that, I don't really think I would change much (for the time
being).

------
anigbrowl
Probably an array of Nvidia Tesla processors. I like DSP. A lot.

------
samstave
Teleporter.

NO FLIES!

